# Add Navigation Unit to Pathfinder SE



## MikeCallery (Dec 22, 2005)

I have an SE, 2005 model, which I've been toying around with, adding this, adding that, and one of the items I miss that my wife has on her 2005 Murano is the larger LCD type screen with the display readout, etc, etc.

I don't quite see this on the Pathfinder, simply a navigation upgrade. Does the screen that comes with the navigation system also do the radio display and other features? I wonder if it's possible to upgrade my vehicle to that system?

Can someone provide some insight as to what, besides the Navigation function, does the larger display provide?

Thanks.


----------



## dustinshay77 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Mike. I have the 05 with factory Nav system, 7" LCD screen. This screen shows map data, climate control, and stereo functions on the lower part of the screen. It also has menu's for vehicle settings, trip computer, and other useful features/functions.

To updrade your SE to the 'Nissan Factory' System, would be costly, and difficult...as they would have to change out the actual dash in the car. The molds are differnt.

You can get aftermarket Nav is that's what your after, but if you want the integrated vehicle functions (radio, climate, etc etc) - your going to need the factory system. I don't think it would worth the cost.

Best of luck


----------



## jzhu (Dec 11, 2005)

I guess your final decision will be based on what you're looking for out of the navigation system. I have a 05 LE and was looking to get it with the factory navigation, but the dealer didn't have any left, so I wasn't able to get it. I opted to get an Eclipse Navigation system (AVN5435). It is the LCD type (not flip out) that you are talking about and fits perfectly into the slot that the Pathfinders have. 
Anyway, I am extremely glad that it turned out this way, because I was able to get the dealer to drop the cost of the vehicle by $2000 since it didnt come with the navi that I wanted with it, and with that $2000, I was able to get a Navigation system that work better than the Nissan/Infiniti Navigations, has touch screen, plays DVDs, and also added ipod integration...AND still came out to less than the $2000 I was refunded. 
Only downside is that the LCD does not show climate control, trip odometer, and tire pressure. I feel like DVD, touch screen, and ipod integration is worth more than those factory features anyway. If you want a good navigation system with plenty of features, I suggest you look into the Ecplise systems.


----------

